# houd or hou



## obscenity

I am going to say I love.. and I have realized that you can either say hou or houd. I found a Dutch website explaining when to use which. Dutch is pretty similar to Swedish, but it's still hard to understand. I think that you can use both but that ik hou is a bit more informal? 
Please help and explain why, I'm very curious! 
Thanks!


----------



## Joannes

Dag obscenity, welkom,



obscenity said:


> I think that you can use both but that ik hou is a bit more informal?


True. I think the pronunciation *hou* is way more common, *houd* is a bit stiff. Still, sometimes people write *houd* (although they would _say_ *hou*); this web page says the <d> may complicate reading. On this web page the view of the (official) _Taalunie_ is reflected ("both are correct, in pronunciation as well as in writing - in pronunciation the /t/ is usually omitted"). And this is a link to a thread on this forum where a similar phenomenon with adjectives was dicussed.

Hope this helps..


----------



## DerFrosch

Hi,


Joannes said:


> this web page says the <d> may complicate reading.


I've also come across that page and I'm puzzled by this claim.


> Het wél schrijven van de d ('Ik houd van jou', 'Glijd niet uit!', 'Rijd jij of rijd ik?') kan het lezen zelfs bemoeilijken.


In what way does it complicate reading? Even if Dutch speakers pronounce it as "hou", shouldn't they be used to seeing "houd" in writing?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

DerFrosch said:


> In what way does it complicate reading? Even if Dutch speakers pronounce it as "hou", shouldn't they be used to seeing "houd" in writing?



Yes, you could reasonably expect that they should. The only explanation I can think of is that some readers might find the original forms with a d a bit odd and distracting.


----------



## Koekwaus

However I believe 'houd' is proper Dutch, 'hou' is often used in informal situations.

My opinion on which is best in this situation?
Grab his or her hands, look him or her in the eyes and say 'Ik hou van je'.

In text chat I'd recommend typing 'Ik hou van je', you could also type the abbreviation 'hvj' but it's not something I'd recommend.
---
Hoewel 'houd' geloof ik goed Nederlands is, wordt 'hou' vaak gebruikt in informele situaties.

Mijn mening over welke het beste is in deze situatie?
Pak zijn of haar handen, kijk hem of haar in de ogen en zeg 'Ik hou van je'.

In chats zou ik aanraden om 'Ik hou van je te sturen, hoewel je de afkorting 'hvj' ook kunt gebruiken, zou ik het niet aanraden.


----------



## Red Arrow

Here in Belgium is works like this:

*Ik / 'k hou van appels.*
Gij / Ge / Jij / Je / U houdt van appels.
Hij / Zij / Ze / 't / Het houdt van appels.
Wij / We houden van appels.
Jullie houden van appels.
Zij / Ze houden van appels.

*Hou ik / 'k van appels?
Hou jij / je van appels?*
Houdt gij / ge / u van appels?
Houdt hij / zij / het van appels?
Houden wij / we van appels?
Houden jullie van appels?
Houden zij / ze van appels?

*Hou van appels! *(order)

Some spell ''hou'' like ''houd'', but it is never pronounced that way. I don't think anyone finds this spelling distracting.
I think this scheme is pretty much the same in the Netherlands. (although the elderly might say ''houd'' instead of ''hou'', I don't know)


----------



## eno2

Ik heb zo het ongemakkelijke gevoel dat ik hou en houd door elkaar gebruik, naargelang, en nooit precies weet waarom.
Ik hou van je, ik weet niet precies waarom ik van je houd.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Ik heb zo het ongemakkelijke gevoel dat ik hou en houd door elkaar gebruik, naargelang, en nooit precies weet waarom.
> Ik hou van je, ik weet niet precies waarom ik van je houd.


Ik denk dat de jongere generaties bij ''ik houd'' en ''houd jij?'' vooral aan hout denken : P


----------



## eno2

Zouden de hersencellen net als het sperma achteruitgaan van kwaliteit?


----------

